# ISO help with meat loaf w\hard-boiled eggs



## rbmccleary (May 20, 2007)

My husband wants me to make a meat loaf w\ whole hard broiled eggs in the center of it. I've never heard of that and haven't been able to find a recipe for it. Help!


----------



## Barb L. (May 20, 2007)

I would just make your favorite meatoaf recipe, I use a bread pan for mine.  Put half the meat mixture in and lay 3-4 hard boiled eggs in the center and bake as usual.  I have never made this, but thats what I would do.  Maybe someone else has, and a different idea.


----------



## rbmccleary (May 20, 2007)

*Thanks. I'll try that. It doesn't sound very yummy but I'm going to make for him. The things we do for men*


----------



## StirBlue (May 20, 2007)

Boil about 4-5 eggs and peel.  Mix your usual meatloaf recipe using about 3 pounds of ground beef (or beef/pork if you prefer).  Half the meatloaf mixture and form each one into loaves.  Place one in your pan and place the eggs single file in the middle.  Place the other loaf over the top of the eggs and gently press so meat is combined but eggs are not mashed to the bottom of the first loaf.  Bake as you normally would for your recipe.  


Unexpected drop-in guest were normal during the 30's, 40's and 50's and there were jokes about stretching meals to feed them:  "Bob's here, add another egg to that meatloaf."  or "Look, it's the X Family and they brought the new baby with them.  Add a couple cans of water to that soup."  No one was ever insulted to add an extra chair(s) to the table.


----------



## Katie H (May 20, 2007)

When I was a child, we called this "sinking an egg."  It was always fun to slice into the meatloaf and see a beautiful slice of egg in the center.


----------



## rbmccleary (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for all your advice I'm going to try it this weekend.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 21, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> When I was a child, we called this "sinking an egg."  It was always fun to slice into the meatloaf and see a beautiful slice of egg in the center.


beutiful perhaps, how is the taste though?


----------



## kitchenelf (May 21, 2007)

SurvivorGirl said:
			
		

> beutiful perhaps, how is the taste though?



Tastes like meatloaf with an egg in the middle of it    Sorry, couldn't help it. 

As long as you loved hard boiled eggs I'd say it should be edible.  I've never made a meatloaf this way for some reason.  Ever since I tried a "new" meatloaf I've never switched back to my old recipe.


----------



## Katie H (May 21, 2007)

SurvivorGirl said:
			
		

> beutiful perhaps, how is the taste though?



The taste is great, plus the different texture of the egg is an added tease to the senses.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 21, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> The taste is great, plus the different texture of the egg is an added tease to the senses.


hmm, i don't know how soo i'll be trying this, but it's interesting that for sure!


----------

